# What SF ship's crew would you fit in with best?



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 9, 2006)

I like that this quiz gives you several, ranked results--and that it's fairly up-to-date.

http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=111863

(_Serenity_'s crew first, for me, and then Moya from _Farscape_.)


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 9, 2006)

Link no workeee...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 9, 2006)

It has an extra http// at the front - should be

http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=111863

I got Moya (Farscape) too. Quite a simplistic quiz though, so should be easy to manipulate.


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like I, apparently, belong with this lot!!!!

xx




You scored as *Serenity (Firefly). *









​



You like to live your own way and don’t enjoy when anyone but a friend tries to tell you should do different. Now if only the Reavers would quit trying to skin you.

Serenity (Firefly)


38%Serenity (Firefly)


BTW, the link is... http://quizfarm.com/results.php

xx


----------



## nixie (Apr 9, 2006)

I got Moya [farscape]


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm supposed to sign up with the Milliniem Falcon.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Apr 9, 2006)

> The universe is erupting into war and your government picks the wrong side. How much worse could things get? It doesn’t matter, because no matter what you have your friends and you’ll do the right thing. In the end that will be all that matters. Now if only the Psi Cops would leave you alone.


 
Hmmm ...don't know what to say ~ I guess it's a good thing(?) but last time I took a test like this I scored as SG1 (yay!) My bar graph shows DS Nine as 88%, BAbylon 5 as 88% and SG1 as 75%


----------



## mikeo (Apr 9, 2006)

Another Serenity / Firefly here. I'd rather be on B5 to be honest...

You scored as *Serenity (Firefly). * You like to live your own way and don’t enjoy when anyone but a friend tries to tell you should do different. Now if only the Reavers would quit trying to skin you.
Serenity (Firefly) 94% 
Babylon 5 (Babylon 5) 94% 
Moya (Farscape)  88% 
Millennium Falcon (Star Wars) 88% 
Bebop (Cowboy Bebop) 75% 
Deep Space Nine (Star Trek) 75% 
Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix) 75% 
SG-1 (Stargate) 63% 
Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica) 63% 
FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files) 50% 
Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda) 44% 
Enterprise D (Star Trek) 13%


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 9, 2006)

You scored as *Moya (Farscape). *
You are surrounded by muppets. But that is okay because they are your friends and have shown many times that they can be trusted. Now if only you could stop being bothered about wormholes.​63%Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)
56%Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)
56%SG-1 (Stargate)
56%Enterprise D (Star Trek)
50%Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)
50%Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)
44%Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)
38%Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)
38%Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)
38%Serenity (Firefly)
38%FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)
63%Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)
56%Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)
56%SG-1 (Stargate)
56%Enterprise D (Star Trek)
50%Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)
50%Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)
44%Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)
38%Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)
38%Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)
38%Serenity (Firefly)
38%FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)


----------



## genisis2 (Apr 10, 2006)

created by Tallrean*To create your own quiz, click here*You scored as *Moya (Farscape). *





​You are surrounded by muppets. But that is okay because they are your friends and have shown many times that they can be trusted. Now if only you could stop being bothered about wormholes.
 var img_str1="";img_str1="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"; var result_str1="";Moya (Farscape)
75%Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)
75%Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)
69%Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)
63%Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)
63%Serenity (Firefly)
63%Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)
63%FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)
56%Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)
50%Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)
38%SG-1 (Stargate)
38%Enterprise D (Star Trek)
38%Same as Weaveworld. Thanks Brown Rat for the quiz.


----------



## Thunderchild (Apr 10, 2006)

You scored as *Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix). * 





​ You can change the world around you. You have a strong will and a high technical aptitude. Is it possible you are the one? Now if only Agent Smith would quit beating up your friends.


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 10, 2006)

Yay ... I got Babylon 5 followed by Battlestar Galactica ... wouldn't mind being on either.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 10, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="<A href="http://images.quizfarm.com/1133420515Galactica.jpg"></td><td">http://images.quizfarm.com/1133420515Galactica.jpg"></td><td> You scored as <b>Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)</b>. You are leery of your surroundings, and with good reason.  Anyone could be a cylon.  But you have close friends and you know they would never hurt you.  Now if only the damn XO would stop drinking.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='88' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>88%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Enterprise D (Star Trek)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='69' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>69%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Serenity (Firefly)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='69' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>69%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>SG-1 (Stargate)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='56' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>56%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='50' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>50%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='50' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>50%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='44' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>44%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='44' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>44%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Moya (Farscape)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='44' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>44%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='38' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>38%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='38' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>38%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=111863'>Your Ultimate Sci-Fi Profile II: which sci-fi crew would you best fit in? (pics)</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 10, 2006)

How come I'm not allowed to cut and paste text on this forum?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 10, 2006)

Aha. Got Serenity. No suprises there


----------



## shandril (Apr 10, 2006)

You scored as *SG-1 (Stargate). * 





​ You are versatile and diverse in your thinking. You have an open mind to that which seems highly unlikely and accept it with a bit of humor. Now if only aliens would stop trying to take over your body.

Serenity (Firefly)

100% SG-1 (Stargate)

100% Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)

100% Moya (Farscape)

88% Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)

75% Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)

69% Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)

63% Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)

63% Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)

63% Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)

50% Enterprise D (Star Trek)

50% FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)

38%


----------



## Pyan (Apr 10, 2006)

You scored as *Serenity (Firefly). *









​




You like to live your own way and don’t enjoy when anyone but a friend tries to tell you should do different. Now if only the Reavers would quit trying to skin you.
83%Serenity (Firefly)
81%Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)
75%Moya (Farscape)
75%Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)
69%Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)
69%Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)
69%Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)
63%Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)
63%SG-1 (Stargate)
63%Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)
50%Enterprise D (Star Trek)
44%FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)

Well,well. The dark side beckons.


----------



## Jives (Apr 10, 2006)

You scored as *Enterprise D (Star Trek)*. You have high ideals and know in your heart that humanity will continue to evolve into a better people.  No matter what may happen, you have faith in human beings.  A rare quality.  Now if only the Borg would quit assimilating people.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm holding out for the Sulaco.


----------



## ScottSF (Apr 12, 2006)

spooky,  Serenity then the Neb.   it knoooows...  Neb is kinda crowded though

My first post.  Hi all.


----------



## Thadlerian (Apr 16, 2006)

I got "Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)", whatever that is. 81%. Um.
"The universe around you in complete anarchy, but you know just how to handle it. You have a clear head no matter how dire the situation around you may be and people have a tendency to come to you for help. Now if only the Magog would quit trying to lay eggs in your stomach."
Never seen the show.

Battlestar Galactica on 2.
Got Babylon 5 as #3, with 63%. That one I've seen.

Although the most satisfying part of the results is seeing Serenity way down on the bottom (13%) 
Firefly is a damn cool show, but Mal can keep his neoliberal dreams for himself


----------



## Denie Alconn (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm, Moya? What the heck is that?


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 17, 2006)

Moya is the sentient ship in _Farscape_, populated by odd aliens and one increasingly addled and dark human.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks, strange I haven`t heared of it though.....


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 17, 2006)

You scored as *Serenity (Firefly).   

*You like to live your own way and don’t enjoy when anyone but a friend tries to tell you should do different. Now if only the Reavers would quit trying to skin you.


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 18, 2006)

You scored as *Bebop (Cowboy Bebop).

*Hope you don’t mind being anime. Your style just fits perfect with the crew of the Bebop. Life is tough and your crew knows it, but you will find a way to survive. You always do. Now if only Faye would quit gambling all your money away


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 18, 2006)

Aha the good ol b5 down with the government and watch out for psi corps hehe, not sure where i'd fit in though moody one at the back probably.

The universe is erupting into war and your government picks the wrong side. How much worse could things get? It doesn’t matter, because no matter what you have your friends and you’ll do the right thing. In the end that will be all that matters. Now if only the Psi Cops would leave you alone.


----------



## HiddenTiger (Apr 18, 2006)

You scored as *Millennium Falcon (Star Wars). *
The world around you is at war. Fortunately you know how to handle that with the greatest of ease. You are one of the best at what you do and no one needs to tell you that. Now if only the droids could be quiet for five seconds.
Millennium Falcon (Star Wars) 94%
Moya (Farscape) 88%
Deep Space Nine (Star Trek) 81%
Babylon 5 (Babylon 5) 81%
Serenity (Firefly) 75%
SG-1 (Stargate) 75%


----------



## An8el (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhhh. I'd love to hang with the Farscape crowd and my quiz reflects that.
Or B5. As long as I could be one of the aliens.


----------



## jenna (Apr 23, 2006)

hmm i got 100% on Serenity, Moya and the Bab5 ship. that's funny! so i had to do a tie breaker and i got Serenity. which is great, i intend to be spending a lot of time in the captains quarters!


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Apr 23, 2006)

I got Deep Space 9


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 2, 2006)

oooh serenity..shinay


----------



## Denie Alconn (May 2, 2006)

YAY, I got Serenety


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 3, 2006)

i would go for andromada coz im strange like that


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 23, 2006)

100% Serenity (Firefly)

94% Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)

94% Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)

88% Moya (Farscape)

88% Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)

81% Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)

81% Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)

69% SG-1 (Stargate)

69% Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)

56% FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)

50% Enterprise D (Star Trek)

31% 

LOL That about sums me up.


----------



## Sketti (Jun 23, 2006)

Moya, then Babylon-5 then SG-1 then Serenity then DS9 

I'm happy  Even though I've only seen 1 or 2 eps of Farscape, the others are good


----------



## Tau Zero (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah Baby!  Let's GO!!


You scored as *Serenity (Firefly). *







​You like to live your own way and don’t enjoy when anyone but a friend tries to tell you should do different. Now if only the Reavers would quit trying to skin you.
 var img_str1="";img_str1="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"; var result_str1="";Serenity (Firefly)
81%SG-1 (Stargate)
75%Moya (Farscape)
75%Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)
69%Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)
69%Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)
63%Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)
63%Enterprise D (Star Trek)
63%FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)
50%Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)
44%Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)
44%Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)
6%var graph_str1="Serenity (Firefly)
81%SG-1 (Stargate)
75%Moya (Farscape)
75%Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)
69%Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)
69%Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)
63%Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)
63%Enterprise D (Star Trek)
63%FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)
50%Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)
44%Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)
44%Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)
6%";function get_code(){var	result_str=" You scored as *Serenity (Firefly)*. "+result_str1+"
Your Ultimate Sci-Fi Profile II: which sci-fi crew would you best fit in? (pics)
created with QuizFarm.com";var	graph_str=""+graph_str1+"
Your Ultimate Sci-Fi Profile II: which sci-fi crew would you best fit in? (pics)
created with QuizFarm.com";var	img_str="";if(img_str1!="") img_str = ""+img_str1+"
Your Ultimate Sci-Fi Profile II: which sci-fi crew would you best fit in? (pics)
created with QuizFarm.com";else img_str="No Images";var all_str=""+img_str1+" You scored as *Serenity (Firefly)*. "+result_str1+graph_str1+"
Your Ultimate Sci-Fi Profile II: which sci-fi crew would you best fit in? (pics)
created with QuizFarm.com";	if(document.frm_code.code.value=="all"){document.frm_code.html_code.value=all_str;}	if(document.frm_code.code.value=="graph"){document.frm_code.html_code.value=graph_str;}	if(document.frm_code.code.value=="text"){document.frm_code.html_code.value=result_str;}	if(document.frm_code.code.value=="pic"){document.frm_code.html_code.value=img_str;}}


----------



## Tau Zero (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry about the HTML, i didn't know that was hidden in the text.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 24, 2006)

Yay - I got Cowboy Bebop, ok, so I'm anime now.  I hope the artist who draws me in doesn't mind shaving a couple of pounds off my butt


----------



## sonofstan (Jun 25, 2006)

I got the Millenium Falcon.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 25, 2006)

Before the test I though Babylon 5, and that is what I got, with Moya a close second, so one happy camper here...


----------



## Snowdog (Jun 25, 2006)

I got Babylon 5, which I'm quite pleased about.

Babylon 5 (Babylon 5) 75% 
Deep Space Nine (Star Trek) 69% 
Serenity (Firefly) 69% 
Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica) 69% 
Millennium Falcon (Star Wars) 63% 
SG-1 (Stargate) 63% 
Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)   56% 
FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)   56% Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix) 56% 
Enterprise D (Star Trek) 50% 
Moya (Farscape) 50%
Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda) 38% 

Pity they didn't have Barbarella's ship on the list though


----------



## Mouse (Jun 25, 2006)

I got Moya 75%and Serenity 75%I'd be on Moya though, yay Farscape!


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jun 25, 2006)

Moya all the way! Farscape kicks major butt+face!


----------



## Cobolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Moya (Farscape)100%
Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)88%
SG-1 (Stargate)75%
Deep Space Nine (Star Trek)69%
Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)69%
Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica)63%
Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)63%
Enterprise D (Star Trek)56%
FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files)56%
Serenity (Firefly)56%
Bebop (Cowboy Bebop)44%
Andromeda Ascendant (Andromeda)38% 

Cool, all my favourites (Except the last 2).


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 26, 2006)

You scored as *Deep Space Nine (Star Trek).*


----------



## creslin_black (Jun 28, 2006)

I scored as Moya(Farscape)


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 15, 2006)

You scored as *Serenity (Firefly)*


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 15, 2006)

FBI's X-Files Division (The X-Files) 90%
Deep Space Nine (Star Trek) 85%
Galactica (Battlestar: Galactica) 85%
SG-1 (Stargate) 81%
Serenity (Firefly) 76%
Millennium Falcon (Star Wars) 72%


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 15, 2006)

You scored as *Serenity (Firefly). *




​


----------



## Brys (Sep 15, 2006)

Serenity - doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Thadlerian (Sep 17, 2006)

Tried the test again, this time I got Moya as #1. I've gotta see that Farscape thing someday. Got Babylon 5 as #6   I had hoped to get it as #1...
And again Galactica pretty far up, even though the "cynical realist" ideas of that crew rarely fully appeals to me.

But Serenity ended up on the bottom as usual


----------



## THWDP (Sep 18, 2006)

You scored as *SG-1 (Stargate). *
You are versatile and diverse in your thinking. You have an open mind to that which seems highly unlikely and accept it with a bit of humor. Now if only aliens would stop trying to take over your body.

That'll do me - I ready to go through now


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 18, 2006)

SG1 for me also! Maybe I should watch this show??

Actually I had to answer a tie breaker question that pushed SG1 just slightly ahead of Deep Space 9.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 18, 2006)

Always was my favourite Star Trek spin-off.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 18, 2006)

You scored as *Moya (Farscape). *


----------



## Steffi (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm supposed to be Babylon 5......oh dear never got on with that series....but DS9 close second....that'll do for me....


----------



## ray gower (Sep 21, 2006)

Seems I can go back to my old trade on the Galactica


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy with that Bab 5 was my favorite) and liked the other two. some of the others were soso.

Babylon 5 (Babylon 5)
88% 
Serenity (Firefly)
63% 
Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix)
63%


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 27, 2006)

You scored as *Nebuchadnezzar (The Matrix). * 







​ You can change the world around you. You have a strong will and a high technical aptitude. Is it possible you are the one? Now if only Agent Smith would quit beating up your friends.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 27, 2006)

Battle Star Galactica - Because I am sleazy. 


Oh it is a quiz thing.


----------

